
IQ and the Job Market (Jordan Peterson) [video] - xiphias
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjs2gPa5sD0
======
sho
This is just a clip from the full lecture here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7Kn5p7TP_Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7Kn5p7TP_Y)

If you like the clip, watch the whole thing. It's great.

~~~
xiphias
Cool, thanks, I'll do that!

